# I need some help >.>



## Ziff (May 25, 2009)

okay so I want to make a story but the main thing about the story is the human nature. I want a character to think lowly of humans and she knows all about human nature, but unfortunatly, I don't. There is only one thing I know and it is that everyone is greedy. I'd love to have more human nature facts like this it's help me a lot.

-Caution- Rick Roll -Caution-


----------



## TShaw (May 25, 2009)

â€˜Everyone is greedyâ€™? With all respect, if you say that as if itâ€™s an absolute fact you know even less than you think about human nature. 

What reaction did that draw out of you? Did it stir emotion? Did it anger or did it cause you to tend to ignore the rest of what I might have to say.

Whatever emotional reaction you had was human nature.

The aspect you may want to explore about human nature from what youâ€™ve described so far may just be our tendency to reflect our own flaws onto other people. For instance your main character has a very low opinion of humans, but why? Is it a flaw in her own nature that she denies but still sees in them? Or can it be she has trouble understanding their point of view and that misunderstanding is causing the conflict? I could go on but just about every story has the potential of exploring some aspect of human nature. Thatâ€™s the great thing about fiction, you can get away with some pretty harsh self examination of the human condition without drawing the instant resentment you would from a nonfictional essay.

So if you really want your character to have a low opinion of humans, what is it in your opinion about us you feel causes that need to find itâ€™s fulfillment in your characters. Think about it a bit. Find it, and run with it. Thatâ€™s what makes for compelling fiction.


----------



## Ziff (May 25, 2009)

TShaw said:


> â€˜Everyone is greedyâ€™? With all respect, if you say that as if itâ€™s an absolute fact you know even less than you think about human nature.
> 
> What reaction did that draw out of you? Did it stir emotion? Did it anger or did it cause you to tend to ignore the rest of what I might have to say.
> 
> ...


Thanks X3 and btw maybe greedy isn't the right word... maybe self-centered. eh watever, thx man.:grin:


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2009)

To write a story about human nature, you actually need to go out and experience life.  It's one thing to make an assumption on what people will do in a given situation, it's another to actually see it in action.  Throw in the fact that there are TONS of people who claim they know what human nature is, and you have a bunch of conflicting ideas.  Just think about maybe reading up on some philosophers and their ideas on human nature and see how they apply to your own life, as research.


----------

